# What colour is this horse?



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Is it an akhal teke (or however you write that)? It looks like its got that super shiny thing going on


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a greying akhal-teke.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:wink: Photoshopped.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> :wink: Photoshopped.


Could you link me to the original photo's website? I tried to find the photographer but that got me nowhere..


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I was going to say it looks photoshopped but ndappy beat me to it


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ôîòîãðàôèè - Rowena - êîííèêè - equestrian.ru


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Acutally I might have snagged the wrong one. :rofl: But he is photoshoped.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Acutally I might have snagged the wrong one. :rofl: But he is photoshoped.


I don't fault you for it.. that site is confusing because there are 4 other versions of the same photo lol! Which one is the real one??

But thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, no idea which horse might be the original.

But, on a _non_-photoshopped horse, that would be a gray LOL.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think the black also looks photoshopped o.o Wow they do a good job with that though.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The nostril's white on the first one but really looks too red on the second


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> But, on a _non_-photoshopped horse, that would be a gray LOL.


Hahahaha I feel so intelligent right now! :lol:

I don't know how to ask my question without being confusing.. but you know how there is a frame trait for some paint horses (the breed) can that happen on other breeds of horse but instead of white + color it's black + color (other than white)?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

slightly irrelevant, but the personality and fun that the photographer captures in the rest of his/her photos is fantastic!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Huh, too many different colours, but I think the original horse is a bay, although the bay horse version looks like his colours have been... enhanced.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Huh, too many different colours, but I think the original horse is a bay, although the bay horse version looks like his colours have been... enhanced.


I think you're right!

ãàëîï ïî öàðñêè - ôîòîãðàôèè - Rowena - êîííèêè - equestrian.ru


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think you're right!
> 
> ãàëîï ïî öàðñêè - ôîòîãðàôèè - Rowena - êîííèêè - equestrian.ru


I think this is the original colour with some enhancements to make it so brilliantly and fakely bright and shiny :lol: I dont know why they would change it to so many colours, Im sure the original is stunning enough... :?:


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

that is real and not photo enhanced?


----------

